# Can I put a gourami or 2 in my tank with the fish i have?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 27g Hexagon tank. Currentyl i have these fish in it for a total of 22 fish

2x Black Widows Tetra
2x Golden Neon Barb
8x Neon Tetra
1x White cloud (yes i know only 1 the store only had 1 and these are rare fish)
1x Rummy nose tetra (same thing never seen them b4 in my area and they had only 1)
2x Rose Danio
1x Gold pristella tetra
2x Phantom Tetra
3x Black Line rasbora

Basicly i have alot of small-medium sized fish in my tank. Most them asside from the shiny golen neon barbs and Golden/black rasbora fish and the neons are pretty "colorless" 

I relise i have alot of fish but i was wondering to finish the tank off could i get 1 or 2 dwarf gourami's ? Maybe the blue or red ones. Or would that be a problem with the small fish i have and the amount i currently have ?

Im not worried about ammonia, or anything like that as i always make sure i dont have any and i never do. Nitrates are always low and i have no nitrites either.. I always do water changes often too, so to many fish making pollution problems isnt an issue for me, i just want to know if the gouramis will be nasty towards the fish i have. Mainly worried bout my neons cause i have had them for 6 months now and i dont want to start losing them.

Or maybe can you guys suggest a really colorfull fish for tank ? Im talking nice bright color's and no i dont want platy's i always have problems with them. I want something new besides the typical platy or swordtail


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

one dwarf gourami would be fine, you could do two, but it would be a lot on your tank. so as long as your keeping up with weekly water changes, your water is good then you should be fine. Oh and male gouramis are territorial so make sure that your tank has obvious boundaries, so they can set they're limits.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Maybe one dwarf gourami, although gouramis can be aggressive, I wouldn't do any more than that just due to how many fish you have in your tank already.


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

well my tank is like 3 feet tall and only 18 inchs accross so there isnt much room on the bottom of the tank, so I'll probly get 1


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

You could always look into Mollies, their very lively and friendly fish, mine are very fun to watch. They also come in a wide variety of colors and species. 
Should fit in good with your other fish.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Candymancan said:


> 1x White cloud (yes i know only 1 the store only had 1 and these are rare fish)


You say this as though you understand that these are schooling fish. With the understanding that these are schooling fish, your next priority should be to complete the school. I think a completion of the school would put you into overstocked status as it is right now. If you don't have the means, or the intention, to finish the school I would recommend you get rid of the 1 and lighten the load a bit. It might be okay if you had fish that cover different sections of the tank, but most all of the fish you've mentioned are mid-water dwellers. I imagine it's pretty crowded.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

I really don't think you should be putting any different species of fish and up the numbers of your schools to a good 4 or 5. You may want to get rid of some of the less "colourful" tetras so you can bring out the more vibrant ones with bigger schools. I would do something like this:
5x Black Widows Tetra/phantom/pristella
4x Golden Neon Barb
8x Neon Tetra
4x Rose Danio
4x Black Line rasbora
If you up the schools and take out osme of the random tetra species with only 1 or 2 you will have room to buy more fish for your schools. I really don't think you should have the white cloud since thye do like bigger schools and lower temperatures(they are actually a cool water fish). The rummynose tetra, although it is pretty needs a big school also and since you don't see them often I think the chances of you finding them again could be slim. I have also never seen them at my LFS and I wish they did regularily stock them.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dwarf gouramis are actually usually pretty mild-mannered, IME. We've had one each of the three main dwarves (fire red, flame, and powder blue) and they sometimes like to "poke" each other and chase the other ones, but they rarely actually make contact. Like any fish, they need to establish pecking order, but afterwards, they coexist. 
I think you could probably manage with one (even if you add more schoolers) as long as you over filter and make sure you keep up with water changes (which is how we have an overstocked 29) 

EDIT: lol I keep adding stuff. Anway, a golden dojo loach might be an idea for a colorful, active fish. Although they are technically they are bottom dwellers, they spend a lot of time zooming around, too


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep it Civil..................


----------



## waterismyfriend (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd just get one dwarf gourami, it's so difficult to find male and female that you'll surely have a fight on your hands especially in that narrow of a tank, I just got my first gouramis and they bickered a lot in a 10g, once I moved them to my 55g they were fine.
I'd agree with getting rid of the the ones that aren't your favorite much and making a school out of your favorites.


----------

